# Edge questions about KMTTG and native Stream functionality



## neotechpc (11 mo ago)

So I am one of the many Roamio Pro users being hammered with decent Edge upgrade offers. Been running the Roamio for about 7.5 years so certainly got my money's worth, but also don't want to upgrade for the sake of upgrading. Things that I think would be an upgrade:


Linear 4K (FIOS). Every now and then there is something I would watch and I would expect that to increase over time. When eventually ESPN or TNT offers Hockey or March Madness in 4K I'll rather desperately want to upgrade. Obviously, that might not be this year, though you would think in the next couple. 
My Mini Lux (TE3) occasionally losses connection to the Roamio during playback. This is definitely a compatibility thing as it never happens on the older Minis and it certainly isn't network related as I am all wired GbE. 
General speed of experience. The interface on the Roamio is not particularly snappy (TE3). 
My more advanced uses of TIVO are to time and location-shift hockey and college basketball games when I am traveling. Typically, I accomplish this via native TIVO out-of-home streaming download to my iPad, OR via KMTTG to my home PC, transcode and transfer. Typically, when I have more time I go the KMTTG route since it is higher quality, and when I am more time constrained go the native Stream route. So, a couple specific questions:


Does the Edge fully work with KMTTG? I know it did not initially, but general comments here seem to indicate it does now. Anyone using their Edge and KMTTG to reliably download larger shows such as sporting events?
What sort of transfer speeds do you get with Edge+KMTTG? I get 140-180Mbps, which works out to be about 1min/GB or ~20min for a full hockey game.
How is out-of-home Stream performance? With my Roamio my best-case experience is about a 1x speed for 'high' quality. So a 3 hour hockey game takes ~3 hours to download. It is also fairly unreliable so that 3 hour download has at least a 50% chance of failing at least once and requiring a re-try. This is all on the TIVO hw or service end as I am gigabit fiber + enterprise grade networking. Substantial improvements to Stream would be a big reason to upgrade, and actually decrease my reliance on KMTTG.
Would appreciate any thoughts here. Thanks!


----------



## neotechpc (11 mo ago)

Bump. Would appreciate any specific experiences on Edge KMTTG and native Stream performance...


----------



## masterpwnerbob (10 mo ago)

Good questions I was wondering if ssd's still don't work with edge/te4 I snagged a 8tb samsung 870 to drop in mine both should come next week


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

masterpwnerbob said:


> Good questions I was wondering if ssd's still don't work with edge/te4 I snagged a 8tb samsung 870 to drop in mine both should come next week


Not really, no.









SSD in a TiVo?


Hey all. I've not seen any recent forums on installing an SSD drive into a TiVo. I have a Roamio, 500gb HDD (which is fine for my use, capacity-wise) that I've considered replacing with a 500gb Solid State Drive, which are quite affordable these days. Will it work? Anyone with experience with...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

neotechpc said:


> Bump. Would appreciate any specific experiences on Edge KMTTG and native Stream performance...


The Edge runs TE4 and cannot be downgraded to TE3. All your Minis would auto-update to TE4 as well, assuming the Edge is their host.

KMTTG only works for downloading with TE4. You cannot upload files back to TiVo with TE4.

Not sure if your native stream would be faster because it seems as if yours is slower than normal. My Roamio can download an hour show in under 20mins, every time. Something on your network seems to be hampering things.

FYI I’m on a Roamio Plus, Moca and Fios gigabit as well.


----------

